# male dog wont stop crying for female dog!



## Mayret91 (Feb 7, 2012)

My male dog wont stop crying hysterically & humping my female dog (shes spayed). Of course she doesnt let him & starts biting him and running away. I havent been able to sleep today with his whinning


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Is your male dog neutered? If not, then do it!!! If he is, then I'd ask the vet what to do. I'd crate him if he won't leave her alone.


----------



## Mayret91 (Feb 7, 2012)

No hes not neutured


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I agree with susan,get him neutered


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

We've talked about this before, please do both your pups a favor and neuter 
them, this is very stressful for them both. Believe me it's in their best interest,
you'll see your male calm down a month or so after his neuter.


----------



## kaymfg (Dec 1, 2012)

Will my pups get fat if i get them fixed?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

kaymfg said:


> Will my pups get fat if i get them fixed?


Some people see a slight increase in weight, but some don't. Odie did gradually fill out a little after her spay, but I feel that this would have happened anyway as she was only 9 months old. She looks as slim and trim as ever!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

kaymfg said:


> Will my pups get fat if i get them fixed?



Your pups will not get fat if you spay & neuter. They will get fat if you overfeed
and/or do not exercise them. I never had any issues with dogs becoming fat
after the spay or neuter.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

kaymfg said:


> Will my pups get fat if i get them fixed?


No. Their metabolisms may slow down- but controlling their portions and exercise will keep them slim. I've never one had a dog gain any abnormal weight. 

The health benefits to the dog can't be emphasized enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## kaymfg (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok i didn't know because my friends dogs and cats got fat after they got them fixed. But they also have a auto feeder for their animals too. I do not believe in a auto feeder. I feed my pups 3 times a day.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

kaymfg said:


> Ok i didn't know because my friends dogs and cats got fat after they got them fixed. But they also have a auto feeder for their animals too. I do not believe in a auto feeder. I feed my pups 3 times a day.


Yeah, portions need to be controlled before and after neutering to prevent them from becoming overweight. It's probably because their metabolisms slowed down a bit and they could eat as much as they want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## kaymfg (Dec 1, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Yeah, portions need to be controlled before and after neutering to prevent them from becoming overweight. It's probably because their metabolisms slowed down a bit and they could eat as much as they want.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Thanks  I've been scared too get them fixed thinking they will become over weight. Now i have no fear lol  thank you


----------



## Mayret91 (Feb 7, 2012)

Will he be able to raise his leg to pee?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Mayret91 said:


> Will he be able to raise his leg to pee?



You mean after the neuter? Of course he will. He'll act like nothing happened the
day after surgery. You'll be the one who'll have to keep him from jumping and
being too active for a little while, through the healing process...he'll bounce right
back. The surgery for males is quicker and much simpler than for females.


----------



## Mayret91 (Feb 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> You mean after the neuter? Of course he will. He'll act like nothing happened the
> day after surgery. You'll be the one who'll have to keep him from jumping and
> being too active for a little while, through the healing process...he'll bounce right
> back. The surgery for males is quicker and much simpler than for females.


O ok I just feel soo bad he keeps crying hysterically. I will go neuter him this wednesday  anything different after surgery? Would he not feel like mounting her again?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Mayret91 said:


> O ok I just feel soo bad he keeps crying hysterically. I will go neuter him this wednesday  anything different after surgery? Would he not feel like mounting her again?



It will take a little while for most hormones to leave his body, from my
experience around 6 weeks, could be longer if the dog is older though.
Neutering will reduce the amount of testosterone in his system, it won’t
eliminate the hormones completely. Neutering doesn't affect the basic
temperament of the dog, but due to the decrease in testosterone levels,
sexual behaviors will either be reduced or most often disappear all together.

After the neuter I suggest you keep him in a E-collar/cone to prevent him
from licking or pulling out/biting on his stitches. He might be sleepy or grumpy
for the first day after his neuter. Keep his walks short and on-leash only for
the first 10 days, no rough playing either. You'll have to limit his activity and
not allow him to jump or walk stairs while he's healing. Most dogs bounce back
quickly, but that doesn't mean he's done healing, so you'll have to keep an
eye on him to ensure he doesn't overdo it. It's about 7-14 days for the
outside wound to heal, but longer for the inner wound. Don't bathe him, 
and keep an eye on his surgery/incision site to ensure there won't be
discharge/pus, bruising or abnormal swelling.


----------



## Mayret91 (Feb 7, 2012)

Its 4am here and I still havent been able to sleep. He has been crying the whole night I dont know whats wrong or what to do


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I would take him to the vets,to make sure he's not in pain


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Where is the female during the night? It is possible (though not likely) that she has some retained ovarian tissue left and he is reacting to that. I would crate him as far as possible from the female. Is this a behavior that gets worse every 6 months or so? If yes, then I'd get the female checked. Just wondering out loud!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Where is the female during the night? I would crate the male as far away from her as possible at night. I wonder if she has some retained ovarian tissue left.? I think I read that she is spayed. If this behavior gets worse every 6 months or so, then I'd have her checked. Of course if she isn't spayed that's why he is acting the way he does! Males are 'aways' in heat!


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

susan davis said:


> Where is the female during the night? It is possible (though not likely) that she has some retained ovarian tissue left and he is reacting to that. I would crate him as far as possible from the female. Is this a behavior that gets worse every 6 months or so? If yes, then I'd get the female checked. Just wondering out loud!


That happened to a cat that I had. About a year after she was spayed. she started coming into heat (she thought she was atleast) the vet had me put her on bith control pill for awhile. So anoying. She ended up dieing for mammary cancer probabaly from the pills. Grrrrrr!
I hope that is not the case with your girl.

As for the boy. I think you will be very happy if you neuter him. I had mine done earily hoping to avoid marking behavier around the house. So far it has worked.


----------

